# Menthol losing strength quickly



## aktorsyl (28/6/17)

I usually mix my menthols with a 0.5% menthol + 0.5% koolada combination, and they have quite a pleasant and very noticeable cold burn after mixing.

I've noticed however that after a couple of days, the cold burn is only noticeable once you chainvape it for a bit. It's not apparent on the first, second or even third puff anymore. I had to do 5 looooong puffs tonight to get any kind of cold burn, and that only started on the 5th puff.

Wondering why that could be? Any theories? I doubt that I could be completely desensitized to menthol that quickly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718 (28/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> I usually mix my menthols with a 0.5% menthol + 0.5% koolada combination, and they have quite a pleasant and very noticeable cold burn after mixing.
> 
> I've noticed however that after a couple of days, the cold burn is only noticeable once you chainvape it for a bit. It's not apparent on the first, second or even third puff anymore. I had to do 5 looooong puffs tonight to get any kind of cold burn, and that only started on the 5th puff.
> 
> Wondering why that could be? Any theories? I doubt that I could be completely desensitized to menthol that quickly.



One solution ==> Koolada WS-23 aka Black Ice. Once you go black you dont go back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/6/17)

Not talking from DIY experience @aktorsyl , but id say put more menthol in.

I love that cold menthol burn too 

I am adding VM Menthol concentrate to my fruit juices. Depending on the flavour I put in 15-20 drops from the little VM glass dropper (concentrate bottle) in a 10ml bottle of juice. Has a nice menthol burn in my application.

Havent noticed much degradation of it over time. I mix about 4/5 10ml bottles at a time and they last me about 2/3 weeks. The last bottle is not noticeably different to the first.

However, if I put in fewer drops, say 10 - i can notice it straight away. And if I put in more, say 25, then its too much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/6/17)

My Andre's Mate, which I always have at hand, has that exact combination. I have never noticed the cold effect diminishing. Using TFA Menthol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (29/6/17)

Ive never experienced TFA Menthol losing potency. I did however discover that my large quantities solidified/crystalised recently in the cold-ass weather we've had recently. After contacting the supplier (TFA Directly) they advised that it is normal (as with other concentrates such as Dairy/Milk) and to let it "thaw" and well shaken prior to next use. After letting it thaw, I noticed absolutely no flavour/potency loss. 

I see you are based in CPT as well, and with the recent cold weather, your concentrate could have been affected as well? Ensure that there are no solids in your container and shake exceptionally well before use. If the menthol crystallised, I assume you would be throwing slightly flavoured PG into your concoctions. 

If this happens again, I will take a picture (actually it was cold-AF last night so Ill have a look when I get home).

Plausibilities...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (29/6/17)

Hm, well I doubt the concentrate has crystallised because the juice that's already mixed is the one that lost potency. What's interesting though is that it tastes like zero menthol on the first puff, then (if you take slowww puffs) you start getting the menthol on puff #2, and by puff #3 it's pretty strong. Again, that's if you take slow drags on the BB.

Adding more menthol will most likely turn this "burn" into something intolerable when it does start waking up, surely? By puff #5, your puff length becomes limited by how hard the cold burn is.. and it's still heavy as hell. It just starts very late. Almost as if the whole thing needs to heat up before you feel the menthol.

The BB is running Nichrome 26ga 2.5mm ID, 5 wraps at 0.44 ohm, at 23W. That should be hot enough, unless I'm overestimating nichrome 

Could the koolada be messing with the menthol?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (30/6/17)

Cold burn is back, strong as ever, today. Guess my taste buds decided it had enough of menthol during the week and desensitized completely, and is back on duty now. Same ambient temperature, same coil, same watts, same everything. Strange.

In fact, it's so bloody strong now that I'm considering dropping the 0.5 each on menthol&koolada to 0.45 each. Or maybe 0.4 menthol + 0.5 koolada. I find koolada to be a bit tamer than menthol.

While I love the cold burn, too much of it kills the other flavours in the mix, for me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

